# TiVoWebPlus 2.1 Themes



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

out of interest I installed TiVoWebPlus 2.1 the other day but I have to say I'm not a fan of the theses that come with it - they're all a bit harsh for me. Has anyone managed to install any other themes for this? I'd really like to get the very wonderful LovelyBlue2 onto it but simply copying the .css for this into the TiVoWebPlus themes directory didn't seem to do the trick for me.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've only used the supplied ones so far.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

they're sort of OK but a bit too "loud" for me  LovelyBlue2 had that nice calm feeling.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm using RedWoolJacket at the moment on one TiVo - while awfully red, it at least identifies which TiVo I'm using. 

I would like Eric's Lovely themes back, though. :up:


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

ColinYounger said:


> I'm using RedWoolJacket at the moment on one TiVo - while awfully red, it at least identifies which TiVo I'm using.
> 
> I would like Eric's Lovely themes back, though. :up:


well I'm having a bit of a hackity-hack at the moment - but bearing in mind that my languages are Verilog/VHDL I'm not expecting great things for a while 

I do have the colours looking about right though....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have just installed TivoWebPlus 2.1 for the first time following on belatedly from my complete /var/hack wipeout before xmas and I find it works a lot better than TivoWebPlus 2.0 did (my last form of dabbling with TivoWebPlus)

However whilst it initially will support the daynight theme from TivoWeb 1.9.4 correctly (the one with the little Tivo guy in the bottom right hand side and nice royal blue and light blue colours) as soon as I adjust the menus to my liking in System/Menu Editor (with more of the modules accessible from the home page) this messes up the daynight theme as it cannot cope with menus that long (whereas TivoWebPlus 2.1s own horrid themes can cope quite happily with showing my preferred menu layout). However interestingly I then found that the faiec theme from TivoWeb 1.9.4 can cope with my menu lengths and is much less offensive than any of the garish TivoWebPlus 2.1 themes. The least offensive of the TivoWebPlus 2.1 themes is BTU (apart from its name that is ) but I still find it hard to live even with that one.

I love my little TivoGuy on the TivoWebPlus page so can one of you learned scholars like Colin tell me what I would have to do to the daynight.css file to make that theme work OK under TivoWebPlus 2.1 with my menu layout with many items in some columns.

I notice that several of the TivoWebPlus 2.1 themes also have png files of the same name in the TivoWebPlus themes sub-directory and then there is also the rss-style.xsl file in the Themes directory as well. Whereas TivoWeb 1.9.4 themes just seem to have a .css file and nothing else?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the Thumbs Up for my Lovely Themes, Carl and Colin
(or was it a nudge?  ).

I haven't installed TivoWebPlus, and it seems unlikely I will anytime soon.

I'd encourage you to have a go yourselves were it not for


Pete77 said:


> I notice that ... there is also the rss-style.xsl file in the Themes directory as well. Whereas TivoWeb 1.9.4 themes just seem to have a .css file and nothing else?


I have forgotten almost all I ever knew about XSL, but basically, it's a way of styling XML (or maybe in this case, XHTML), but it goes beyond mere colours and widths because it can change and even add elements to the final web page based on what it finds in the source file.

It adds a level of complexity that I wouldn't expect anyone to dabble in.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> It adds a level of complexity that I wouldn't expect anyone to dabble in.


Apart from Colin or mikerr that is perhaps?

Yet strangely the faiec.css theme from TivoWeb 1.9.4 seems to function quite happily under TivoWebPlus 2.1 but of course does not try to display a logo like the little Tivo guy on the page as daynight.css does. Also now that I recall it further the little Tivo guy is not displayed by daynight.css when Tivoweb 1.9.4 is run under IE7 (just checked and this is still the case today) but does display properly under Firefox 3. Yet no other Tivoweb 1.9.4 theme looks different in IE7 compared to Firefox3. daynight.csv not only loses the little Tivo guy in the bottom right of the page but also the orange squares in the checkerboard at the top of the page instead become light blue under IE7 as well.

By the way its good to see that my reactivation of this old thread finally caused you to spot the positive comments of other forum members on your LovelyThemes Eric.


----------

